# despolarizacion de condensadores electroliticos para divisor de frecuencia



## eljuano (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola a todos en el foro:

tengo una pequeña y rapida duda, mi problema es el siguiente: quiero hacer un pequeño pasabajos para un woofer(4ohm), asi q*UE* voy a usar un condensador en paralelo al woofer, pero me surge el siguiente problema, pienso cortar a 600 hz, por lo tanto necesitaria un condensador de 66uF (1/2pix600x4), pero no logro conseguir un condensador electrolitico bipolar de esta capacitancia asi q*UE* tendria q*UE* usar 2 de 150uf conectados en series (+--+), pero para evitar comprar me gustaria utilizar los que ya tengo, 


¿puedo conectar uno de 100uF con otro de 220uF, para asi obtener un capacitancia de 68.75uF, en series(+--+)? ¿me ocacionaria algun problema, no estoy seguro si puedo despolarizarlos utilizando condensadores de distinta capacitancia?


Muchas Gracias

Juan!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 9, 2010)

Eljuano, el pasabajos utiliza bobina+(condensador//parlante), para un filtro de 12dB.
Suba un diagrama del filtro que piensa hacer.


----------



## eljuano (Dic 9, 2010)

si, ya se, pero para salir del apuro pienso utilizar solo condensadores en paralelo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola Eljuano, bienvenido al foro.

No te conviene usar condensadores de diferente capacidad por una cuestión de distribución de la carga, amén de las resistencias internas y demás de los condensadores. Lo más conveniente es usar dos de la misma capacidad e igualitos (misma marca y demás), cosa de que ambos se repartan lo más uniformemente posible el trabajo.
Si hablamos de poca potencia, lo más probable es que no tengas problemas con el asunto.

Como sea, ¿si usás dos de 100uF (50uF en total) no te da una frecuencia aceptable? 

Saludos


----------



## eljuano (Dic 10, 2010)

muchas gracias cacho, estamos hablando de potencias bajas, asi q*UE* creo q*UE* no voy  a tener problemas, pero al primer problema cambio a dos de 100uF o voy a comprar los de 150uF ajja


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos.


----------

